# [Latest] MAC OS X Transformation Pack: FlyAKite 1.0 SP2



## ShekharPalash (Oct 19, 2004)

*FlyakiteSP2* is a transformation pack. It will transform the look of an ordinary Windows XP SP2 system to resemble the look of Mac OS X. The installer simply automates the process or replacing critical system files, setting registry tweaks, and installing extras such as cursors, sounds, visual styles, etc....

Files in this installer are up-to-date as of October 15th, 2004. The files are from an english version (language code 1033) of Windows XP Professional SP2 with DirectX 9.0c, .NET Framework 1.1 SP1, and ALL critical and recommended updates from Windows Update.

*Screenshots  
Download
Download Size = ..........just 29.86 MB 
Info*

One of the best MAC OS X Tranformation pack... 

I used it's SP1 and it was cool, downloading this SP2 rightnow... with it's sp1 installer was intelligently build, and only one MAC OS X Transformation pack which just installs perfectly and removes when u don't want anymore perfectly.

All files are updated as of 15 Oct... means it's very fresh 

A recommended customization stuff for all... 

njoy.


----------



## cooljeba (Oct 19, 2004)

cool 
thanks for the link m8

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## ice (Oct 19, 2004)

Im usng the Long Horn Transformation pAck by Windows X.

I know longhorn and mac os both look different, but guys give that a try too. The installer is a whole lot like this one, i think.


----------



## theraven (Oct 19, 2004)

thanx @shekhar


----------



## Prashray (Oct 19, 2004)

Good info.


----------



## allajunaki (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey thanks man.. I was looking out for this one while it was being developed (I had SP1 Version... but all those dissappeared when i switched to SP2)


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 20, 2004)

thx.. im using the longhorn transformation pack


----------



## vamsi104 (Oct 20, 2004)

hey! I am using longhorn transfo pack. it is cool on looks but in reality it is slowing down my system a lot.

 by the way, may I suggest that Digit gives the MAC os transformation pack in its november edition.
I t will help a lot of my friends who donot have internet connection.


----------



## allajunaki (Oct 21, 2004)

Im a Mac OSX fan... And I dont use Long Horn Transformation pack cuz I use LONGHORN...  

Downloaded SP2 daybefore yesterday (29MB) , have to apply the latest SP2 Update and then this... Works Awesome... Now time to Awe a few friends...


----------



## loretha (Sep 14, 2009)

*How to copy mp4 movie onto DVD using Mac OS X?Currently having trouble with copying a 740.9mb mp4 format movie onto a 7.4gb DVD-R disc using Mac OS X.I have only been a Mac user for 5 months, and so I haven't quite gotten the hang of everything since the move from Windows.Can you help me ?*


----------



## kalpik (Sep 15, 2009)

Please look at the thread date before you post!


----------

